# BMQ September 2007 - ALL locations Thread



## govenor_mac (28 Jul 2006)

Anyone out there going to BMQ in September in Borden Ont.?


----------



## Jake (28 Jul 2006)

Yup, September 4th Regular Force Infantry.


----------



## lukek22 (28 Jul 2006)

Ditto, Reg Sig Ops.


----------



## Rubes (28 Jul 2006)

Sept 4, Combat Engineer.


----------



## HiredGoon10 (29 Jul 2006)

Reg force Infantry here. Looking forward to it, should be some good times.


----------



## HiredGoon10 (29 Jul 2006)

Sorry I would of put this in my last post but I can't edit them yet...

Is anyone flying out Sept 2nd from Winnipeg?


----------



## Jake (29 Jul 2006)

Driving out Sept 2nd from Barrie (about 20 minutes from Borden)


----------



## ProPatria031 (26 Aug 2006)

Sept 18Th Reg force infantry 3 RCR


----------



## Pendant (29 Aug 2006)

i just finished my bmq up in borden, your probably gonna have my instructors. if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## govenor_mac (29 Aug 2006)

My son is going to be in Alpha . Is that the one you were in and if so how did you find it. He is so pumped.


----------



## SoF (30 Aug 2006)

Yep me and Pendant were both in Alpha in the summer, different platoons though, my platoon had easier and cooler instructors however ;D Tips; watchout for skunks while doing firepicket duty at night, I had fire picket the night before grad parade and  had to be extra careful where I walked. Also learn to eat alot and fast. You wont get much energy from sleep so it'll have to come from what you eat. Eat sh_t and you'll feel like sh_t.


----------



## jm_6412 (25 Jun 2007)

I got my offer today and was wondering if there was anyone else out there that is going to be Quebec bound for the September 3rd Bmq like I am!! I am soooooo excited I could puke  :-X! Hope to hear from someone soon! :cheers:


----------



## Meridian (25 Jun 2007)

jm_6412 said:
			
		

> I got my offer today and was wondering if there was anyone else out there that is going to be Quebec bound for the September 3rd Bmq like I am!! I am soooooo excited I could puke  :-X! Hope to hear from someone soon! :cheers:



FYI, its St-Jean.  No "s.".   and technically, it is St-Jean-Sur-Richelieu.   Literal translation:  St John's on the Richelieu.
Enjoy BMQ, and thanks for volunteering to wear the uniform!


----------



## KrissyJ (25 Jun 2007)

I should be getting my offer this week for sure! That would probably put me on BMQ with you, I will let you know for sure the date!


----------



## tech2002 (26 Jun 2007)

I am as well awaiting answer, I was told September 3 or 5 ..


----------



## jm_6412 (26 Jun 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> FYI, its St-Jean.  No "s.".   and technically, it is St-Jean-Sur-Richelieu.   Literal translation:  St John's on the Richelieu.
> Enjoy BMQ, and thanks for volunteering to wear the uniform!



Sorry Meridian, I fixed it just for you


----------



## Josh1r (1 Jul 2007)

I will be receiving my final medical papers from my doctor this week, So by next week I will be waiting for the BIG responce.. Anyhow, I am going Infantry, I hope to get the call to start my BMQ for September. Either which way, I am so excited I cannot wait to leave.


----------



## d.otto (7 Jul 2007)

guys i just graduauted bmq a while ago, it is gonna suck soo bad for you guys, your gonna be on pat and most of you guys wont make it. my platoon had 82 people go through it and we graduated 33.
dont worry about the phyiscal part so much, anyone can get through that part.  its the mind games that will get to you, take the course day by day. dont sweat the small stuff....or the big stuff for that matter.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2007)

d.otto said:
			
		

> guys i just graduauted bmq a while ago, it is gonna suck soo bad for you guys, your gonna be on pat and most of you guys wont make it. my platoon had 82 people go through it and we graduated 33.



From someone a little more seasoned, every platoon is different.  When i went through in 1993, we started 60 and graduated 52.  Some courses lose more than others.  People fail and some people VR for various reasons ( sometimes for reasons out of their control like family issues) so don't take the above comment as anything more than one person's experience.

Godd luck to all


----------



## KrissyJ (9 Jul 2007)

I just got my offer today finally!!  RMS Clerk AF and my basic training date is Sept 4-Dec 7 in borden, anyone else have this course date? I would love to make a few friends before hand!


----------



## freeze_time311 (9 Jul 2007)

Congradulations and good luck.


----------



## thearmybrat (9 Jul 2007)

Now it's the Sept. Oct Nov start dates. im talking about regular bmq training


----------



## Franko (9 Jul 2007)

thearmybrat said:
			
		

> Now it's the Sept. Oct Nov start dates. im talking about regular bmq training



Nice try. Banned again.

The Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## NJL (11 Jul 2007)

Congrats and good luck... I have my interview/med check-up this Tuesday (7/17), I'm hoping to get on a September BMQ course.


----------



## ksullivan_139 (13 Jul 2007)

I guess I'll be nice and knock this thread back on topic I just received my offer the other day and I will be starting my BMQ September 3rd at good ol' St. Jean.


----------



## jm_6412 (13 Jul 2007)

Sulli where are you heading there from? I am headed out of Kingston, my husband and kids are gonna drive me. I can't wait!!! What trade are you going in for?? I am going Comm Rsch. Hopefully we see eachother around then at least we'll know someone eh! lol 
Ciao for now


----------



## KrissyJ (13 Jul 2007)

BUMP!! Common someone has to be going there! Both my buddies are going to St.Jean! :'(


----------



## NJL (13 Jul 2007)

KrissyJ said:
			
		

> BUMP!! Common someone has to be going there! Both my buddies are going to St.John! :'(



St. John? New Burnswick?... think you meant St.Jean, Quebec.. sorry for nitpicking lol.


----------



## Josh1r (13 Jul 2007)

I am sitting next to my medical files as I type this post, I am heading out in the next hour to hand deliver my results. I had a delay, they found blood in my urine (results back everythings good) Then I had to get the surgeon who operated on my clavicle last year to sign a paper costed 40$ but it was well worth it (signed and good to go) Then I had to get the results of my open heart surgery operation from when I was three months old, from the hospital archives. (3 weeks later received and ready to go) So here I sit about to go hand my life over to the Canadian Forces.

Wanted to say, good luck on your trip, I will MSG you as to where I will be located when I get my offer.

Sincerely Joshua,  
- Future Infantry for RCR


----------



## Josh1r (13 Jul 2007)

Finally, I am sitting here with Medical papers in hand, on my way to go deliver them to the recruitment center, I will let you know as soon as I get my offer I am expecting to be there on the 3rd of September (fingers crossed) GOOD LUCK ALL. Talk to you soon. 

-Joshua


----------



## ksullivan_139 (13 Jul 2007)

jm_6412 said:
			
		

> Sulli where are you heading there from? I am headed out of Kingston, my husband and kids are gonna drive me. I can't wait!!! What trade are you going in for?? I am going Comm Rsch. Hopefully we see eachother around then at least we'll know someone eh! lol
> Ciao for now



I'm heading out from Vancouver my flight is on December 1st.  My trade is Marine Engineering Mechanic.  We should talk before we leave and I'll hunt you down when I get there.  Who knows we may even get put in the same platoon.  Anyways time for me to get outta here have to go renew my ID for when I get sworn in    I don't wanna get held up just because of no valid ID


----------



## KrissyJ (13 Jul 2007)

NJL said:
			
		

> St. John? New Burnswick?... think you meant St.Jean, Quebec.. sorry for nitpicking lol.



LOL sorry I was in a hurry when I typed that a definate mom brain block, thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Gimpy (13 Jul 2007)

After 7 months of waiting I finally got an offer and I'll be getting sworn in on August 22nd at CFRC Toronto and then heading up to Borden on the 3rd of September. I'm actually quite glad I'm doing basic at Borden so I won't be too far away from home. My trade is Combat Engineer.


----------



## Griffey (14 Jul 2007)

Hey everyone,

I just received my offer for the September 3rd training at Saint-Jean too.  I hope I get the chance to get to know some of you guys!

Sulli, I'm heading out from Vancouver on September 1st as well.  Perhaps we can share the costs of a taxi when we land?  It would be nice to know someone heading in to training.

Regards

Mike Griffey


----------



## ksullivan_139 (14 Jul 2007)

That works for me. I noticed you added me to MSN we'll talk more there. lol


----------



## Griffey (14 Jul 2007)

Yep, I'll get in touch with you on MSN.

Anyway, looks like perhaps I'll know at least 3 people going in.  Comm Rsch is a pretty nice occupation to be working in JM.


----------



## private_007 (16 Jul 2007)

KrissyJ,
are you signed in as an infantry soldier? I have bmq in borden from sep 3rd - dec 7th as well. After that im off to petawawa.
when the guy called me i was half happy, half sad. 
happy part - i got into the forces
sad part - i had a knee injury a few weeks back (iliotibial band syndrome) on the right knee so im VERY sketchy about it.


----------



## KrissyJ (16 Jul 2007)

I am not infantry, Im going for RMS but I will still be there with you. I live in Petawawa so I guess I will see you around here too! Does your recruiter know about your knee injury? Is it severe enough that you may delay going?


----------



## private_007 (16 Jul 2007)

My recruiter doesn't know about the injury. It's not severe that I have to delay the training. It happened from overuse, meaning I was training too hard too fast and I didn't listen to my body when it was giving signs to stop. My condition is called 'iliotibial band syndrome' and mild injury which I probably have takes about 3 weeks to heal. It's been 2 and half weeks and so I may try to run tonight to see how it is.


----------



## Testify (20 Jul 2007)

Anyone else going to St. Jean on Basic Sept. 10?


----------



## Josh1r (20 Jul 2007)

I handed in the final part of my medical files last Friday, I passed the interview, CFAT and Medical test, I am currently waiting for my responce from the recruitment center, seeing as I live in Montreal, I hope to be sent to St.Jean by September 10Th, Just awaiting my phone call. I will inform you as soon as I  get my responce.

I have just a quick side question if you do not mind, anyone feel free to answer. I was wondering how long you waited to get your call once your final papers were in, thanks in advance.

sincerely, Future infantry

-Joshua


----------



## Meridian (20 Jul 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> I handed in the final part of my medical files last Friday, I passed the interview, CFAT and Medical test, I am currently waiting for my responce from the recruitment center, seeing as I live in Montreal, I hope to be sent to St.Jean by September 10Th, Just awaiting my phone call. I will inform you as soon as I  get my responce.
> 
> I have just a quick side question if you do not mind, anyone feel free to answer. I was wondering how long you waited to get your call once your final papers were in, thanks in advance.
> 
> ...



Being in Montreal doesn't actually get you selected any faster to go to St Jean than any other recruit out there.

If you'd like to know about people getting their call, there are a VERY wide range of answers about that all over the site here.  Some people its a week, others 3 years.


----------



## hammond (20 Jul 2007)

Hey Testify! I'll be joining ya for BMQ on Sept 10. Leaving from Charlottetown PEI. Offered Armoured Crewman. Gonna be a heck of an adventure... definitely a change from my regular university psych classes.


----------



## Testify (20 Jul 2007)

Hammond, 

No doubt eh.  I'm coming from college (booooring!!)  
I'm going infantry.  See ya there.

Josh1r,

My interview was on a Thursday and I was called back the next Friday.  So 8 days.


----------



## Josh1r (20 Jul 2007)

Hey meridian, In no way did I mean that living in Montreal would make the process any faster. I was referring to the fact that since I live next to St.Jean, I was hoping to be sent there and not anywhere else that is all. I did a search for previous posts about the waiting time and had trouble finding posts, maybe I did not word my search properly, I would be more then happy if you could point me in the right direction.

Thanks alot Hammond, I appreciate the responce.

Well I will stop posting under this topic until I get my call so good luck guys, I look forward to seeing you on the 10Th. :


----------



## Josh1r (20 Jul 2007)

Oops I meant thanks Testify I appriciate the responce.


----------



## hammond (21 Jul 2007)

If it Helps Josh I had my interview and med July 4th and was called on the 10th with an offer. Hope you get a speedy process too.


----------



## Josh1r (21 Jul 2007)

Thanks hammond, I will msg as soon as I get an answer, I will call the recruitment center Tuesday or Wednesday to see if my medical results are back from Ottawa.


----------



## gpowell (21 Jul 2007)

I'm going to St. Jean on Sept3. I'm from Kingston and going into Field Artillery. Hope to see you guys there


----------



## CF_Lifer (21 Jul 2007)

Got the call yesterday!!!! I knew I'd been accepted, as soon as the Clerk Cpl. said he was calling from CFRC Toronto. 
Only 51 days to go! Hope it goes by quickly!
Can anyone from the earlier serials tell me if there was a bus to St.Jean, or did you guys have to cab it? Depending on the number of recruits showing up at Montreal?


----------



## KrissyJ (22 Jul 2007)

\Have fun!


----------



## Meridian (22 Jul 2007)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> Can anyone from the earlier serials tell me if there was a bus to St.Jean, or did you guys have to cab it? Depending on the number of recruits showing up at Montreal?



Congratulations. Thank you for signing up.


As for the bus thing, asking about previous serials is probably unnecessary with respect to your own.  Just wait and see if they offer one... getting to St Jean really is the last thing you need to worry about - most people seem to be able to get there!  (Not to mention there are threads around here that explain how to get there the long way (bus, metro, bus) from the Airport.)


----------



## Josh1r (22 Jul 2007)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> Can anyone from the earlier serials tell me if there was a bus to St.Jean, or did you guys have to cab it? Depending on the number of recruits showing up at Montreal?



I was watching a 20 minute video on google.video search BMQ, in the first 4-5 minutes of this video you see new recruits at what looks to be an airport, they are speaking with someone of higher ranking who states "the bus should be here any minute".. Now weather or not this is the case, I dont know but, only speculation on my part.. But the answer lies where all the answers lie, at the recruitment center, or in the forum lol.. good luck finding the answer..


----------



## Meridian (22 Jul 2007)

josh1r... this has been discussed ad-nauseum on the forum.

If there are enough pers coming in on the same flight, and the military has a bus and driver! to spare, they go and pick up.   If you all come in at random times from different places, then you all go yourselves. Since every course has people coming from different areas, it is impossible to draw correlation between one course to another.

It is all reimbursed anyway, so whats the big worry?


----------



## Hereandnow (22 Jul 2007)

I'll also be going for the sept. 3 BMQ.  Although I'll probably not see any of you since I was put into the French BMQ.


----------



## 18-and-ready (22 Jul 2007)

I should know in a few days if i go or not as long as they kept to their 2 weeks we'll call you
Late august early sept you should be leaving is what they said

*crosses fingers*


----------



## KrissyJ (22 Jul 2007)

bumping this up! We have a small crowd I guess!


----------



## Testify (22 Jul 2007)

We'll be done on the 14th then.  Will we get Christmas time off right then or will we go do a bit of MOC training and then take a Christmas break?

Anyone know?


----------



## NJL (23 Jul 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> We'll be done on the 14th then.  Will we get Christmas time off right then or will we go do a bit of MOC training and then take a Christmas break?
> 
> Anyone know?



Doubt it very strongly... most people wait at the very least a couple weeks to begin their MOC training


----------



## CF_Lifer (23 Jul 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> We'll be done on the 14th then.  Will we get Christmas time off right then or will we go do a bit of MOC training and then take a Christmas break?
> 
> Anyone know?



I know we'll be told this on course...but is there a leave period between BMQ and SQ? If not, how long is it, or can it be, until you are on course?


----------



## Testify (23 Jul 2007)

NJL said:
			
		

> Doubt it very strongly... most people wait at the very least a couple weeks to begin their MOC training



So we just go home and wait?  With pay?  Or what do you do in between BMQ and MOC ?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> So we just go home and wait?  With pay?  Or what do you do in between BMQ and MOC ?



I suppose you thought to use the SEARCH function and see what has been said about this in previous posts........... ?


----------



## Testify (23 Jul 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I suppose you thought to use the SEARCH function and see what has been said about this in previous posts........... ?



You supposed correctly.  With the recent removal of the SQ course and making the MOC training longer, it wasn't easy finding a good answer for my question.

Edit:  Ah after an hour I found my answer.  And the answer is "depends".  I'm just going to assume I get it off.


----------



## Meridian (23 Jul 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> You supposed correctly.  With the recent removal of the SQ course and making the MOC training longer, it wasn't easy finding a good answer for my question.
> 
> Edit:  Ah after an hour I found my answer.  And the answer is "depends".  I'm just going to assume I get it off.




Bad assumption.  Research PAT platoon, also PRETC.


----------



## CF_Lifer (23 Jul 2007)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Bad assumption.  Research PAT platoon, also PRETC.



There weren't any results on here, or on google for "PAT Platoon", or "PRETC". What do the acronyms stand for? Maybe I could punch the full term in. 
Or you could just tell us..


----------



## Agent-0 (23 Jul 2007)

I'll be there. Just got the call today. Going for Armoured Crewman.


----------



## ProPatria031 (23 Jul 2007)

ah its not to long ago i was on army.ca looking through BMQ date forums LOL. Good luck and the best advice do not QUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :cheers:


----------



## Meridian (23 Jul 2007)

I just searched PRETC and got very many hits.....  Remember when you use the search in the Recruiting section, it only searches Recruiting...

Interestingly enough, Google also returned valuable results for PRETC AND PAT.  And it refers to Army.ca!

http://www.google.ca/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=PRETC&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


PAT = Personnel Awaiting Training
PRETC = Post Recruit Education Training Centre


----------



## toofast180 (23 Jul 2007)

I just received the call today for Sept 10 BMQ at St. Jean.  Leaving from Calgary, AB.  I got what I wanted Infantry and will be placed somewere with Princess Patricia.  Cant wait to drop the nailgun for a rifle.  Guess i better get out there and start running.


----------



## chimo2u (24 Jul 2007)

Hello! I was called yesterday (Mon JUL. 24) to confirm I'd been selected for Airforce RMS clerk, BMQ start date Sept 10 - Dec 14/ St. Jean. However, my name was 3rd in the pile for my new file manager to call me with my formal offer. I was told to definitely expect the call today and it was ok to start letting family/friends know my dates, etc.... I am coming from Edmonton, AB. Hope all the "hopefuls" get their call soon, it pays to keep up on your file without being _too _ annoying by calling overly-often!! I think one would be safe to at least check once/ week, it paid off for me!


----------



## NJL (24 Jul 2007)

Congrats chimo


----------



## chimo2u (24 Jul 2007)

Thanks Everyone!!! and to close the waiting chapter, I recieved "The CAll" this afternoon and updated my progress in the Application samples thread. Good Luck to you who are awaiting your offers.


----------



## Agent-0 (26 Jul 2007)

Quitting isn't an option. Ever.


----------



## Josh1r (26 Jul 2007)

Agent Zero said:
			
		

> Quitting isn't an option. Ever.



Amen.


----------



## KAR (26 Jul 2007)

I just found out that I'm starting BMQ on Sept 10th too so I'll see you all there!


----------



## private_007 (26 Jul 2007)

Agent Zero said:
			
		

> Quitting isn't an option. Ever.



winners never quit and quitters never win


----------



## Agent-0 (26 Jul 2007)

private_007 said:
			
		

> winners never quit and quitters never win



Exactly correct.


----------



## klcarlson (26 Jul 2007)

I am starting BMQ in St.Jean on the 10th of September as well. Don't know if anyone is interested but there is a September 2007 BMQ group on facebook as well.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2980981300


----------



## Deewee (28 Jul 2007)

Hi all, I too am heading to St-Jean sept 3rd, joining as clerk. Can't wait to meet ya all there!! Terrified but excited!


----------



## justascubadiver (30 Jul 2007)

Oh My.. I am so excited I could pee my pants.. 
no really..
 I finally completed my interview and medical today in Calgary. When I was done the interview the officer said that I more doubled the minimum requirement for my chosen trade and that he is going to push to have me merit listed for today and that I should start planning to be sworn in within the next two weeks as It looks like I will be flying out for BMQ either Sept 4th or Sept 10th and that I should start making preparations!  I almost hugged that man! 

So I guess that means I will be joining everyone else who is going to BMQ in September..  Oh and in case anyone asks my trade is Communicator Research Operator


----------



## ksullivan_139 (30 Jul 2007)

justascubadiver said:
			
		

> Oh My.. I am so excited I could pee my pants..
> no really..
> I finally completed my interview and medical today in Calgary. When I was done the interview the officer said that I more doubled the minimum requirement for my chosen trade and that he is going to push to have me merit listed for today and that I should start planning to be sworn in within the next two weeks as It looks like I will be flying out for BMQ either Sept 4th or Sept 10th and that I should start making preparations!  I almost hugged that man!
> 
> So I guess that means I will be joining everyone else who is going to BMQ in September..  Oh and in case anyone asks my trade is Communicator Research Operator



congrats,  what trade are you going in for?


----------



## Munxcub (30 Jul 2007)

ksullivan_139 said:
			
		

> congrats,  what trade are you going in for?





			
				justascubadiver said:
			
		

> ...Oh and in case anyone asks my trade is Communicator Research Operator



edit: was having a time getting quotes to work right... heh


----------



## ksullivan_139 (30 Jul 2007)

not really. I must have still been half asleep when I read that post didn't even see the trade in there


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (30 Jul 2007)

gpowell said:
			
		

> I'm going to St. Jean on Sept3. I'm from Kingston and going into Field Artillery. Hope to see you guys there



Good to see a gunner in the mill, I'll be there on BMOQ just before you get ther, but we'll probably be at RCAS Gagetown at the same time.


----------



## gpowell (4 Aug 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Good to see a gunner in the mill, I'll be there on BMOQ just before you get ther, but we'll probably be at RCAS Gagetown at the same time.



nice, good to know someone who will be artillery. do you know any other future gunners that we'll meet?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Aug 2007)

Theres about 5 Arty Offr's on my course, and no doubt 3 or 4 per recruit course (Arty is hurting people wise) We were considered a "red" or severely distressed trade this FY, the Bird Gunners were OK but the Mud side for NCM's is in the same boat as the officers. So in short there should be more than a few out there.


----------



## klcarlson (7 Aug 2007)

Anyone heading out from central BC for BMQ in September?


----------



## paradise (9 Aug 2007)

september 3rd is my bday  ;D make me proud


----------



## SharkBait (11 Aug 2007)

Hey im startin BMQ on sept 10 too
goin navy port inspection diver


----------



## DecoyQc (11 Aug 2007)

All those that are starting in September, I really hope I get to join you. I gave my application about 6 weeks ago, did the aptitude TAFC "Test Aptitude des Forces Canadiennes" this Thursday's and I'm scheduled for the medical the 21st of august. My recruiting center had no appointment left for august, I just hope I will get lucky when I call Monday. Since I live about 30 minutes from St-Jean, all I need is to get the phone call the day before. 

When do you get to chose if you want the BMQ in French or English? I speak both perfectly an still I'm undecided about which language I should pick. Plus, since I plan on going with the Royal 22e Regiment, and that my infantry training would be done in French, should I do my BMQ in English to familiarize myself with he English terms?

Anyways, I hope I will see you guys in September. I left my waiting job early august hoping one month of vacation would be enough. I can't imagine myself waiting a second one; I don't know what I would do to kill time.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Aug 2007)

DecoyQc, if you will be taking your Infantry training in French and then going to the R22eR, I recommend that you also take your BMQ in French.  That way you will start to build a consistent vocabulary from the start.  As I am sure you know, not everything translates literally, and you shouldn't start your Infantry training with the extra burden of catching up on a second version of some of the military vocabulary and usage.


----------



## DecoyQc (12 Aug 2007)

Wow, not even 3 minutes for a reply.

Thank you Mr O'Leary.



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> you shouldn't start your Infantry training with the extra burden of catching up on a second version of some of the military vocabulary and usage.



What you say makes a lot of sense and I will follow your advice. I've been going to school and working in English for the past 8 years of my 20 years existence. It will just be weird to go back in French. 

Since most of the recruits here will probably do their BMQ in English, I wish you all good luck.


----------



## Jormungandr (12 Aug 2007)

I'm in St. Jean Sept 3-Dec 7... Going for Navy, Naval weapons technician...


----------



## Agent-0 (12 Aug 2007)

Anyone else going to borden for the September 4th-December 7th BMQ?


----------



## kommando17 (13 Aug 2007)

Im just awaitng my call they told me to wait til the 15th of aug, and its the 13th I cant ****in wait lol. I hope to be in BMQ for september


----------



## chimo2u (14 Aug 2007)

I'm flying out Sept 8 for a Sept 10- Dec 14 BMQ in St Jean. Going Airforce RMS clerk. I am a tad older than most recruits (37) vise most of the 20-somethings joining, but this is what I've always wanted to do so I am making the career change for myself! My boys are older now (15 and 11), so it should not be too bad leaving them for my training (less traumatic than if they were younger! . Anyway, I'm nervous and excited, but willing to do my best and overcome this challenge. What a wonderful reward at the end of it all! Can't believe it's 3 weeks away!


----------



## laviolette (14 Aug 2007)

18-and-ready said:
			
		

> Im going to BMQ Sept 10th anyone with me?




im going september 10th in borden for my bmq... anyone else?


----------



## kommando17 (15 Aug 2007)

Topic says it all. I would like to see if anyone on this forum is leaving the same time I am


----------



## Agent-0 (15 Aug 2007)

Wooo. Less than 18 days left for me.

Can't wait. ushup:


----------



## Josh1r (15 Aug 2007)

I just called the recruitment office today, I will be starting BMQ on September 10th!!!! I will be doing my BMQ in Borden Ontario!!!!

Infantry NCM RCR is where im going to be going once finished with training  8)

 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
Thanks to everyone who answered my questions I appriciate the time taken, Good luck to everyone in St-Jean, GOOD luck to everyone else who will be leaving in the future!!

IM OFF TO GO TRAIN!


----------



## Agent-0 (15 Aug 2007)

Wow congrats Josh.

You got in a lot earlier then I expected (from reading your other posts), but thats a good things.

I'll be in Borden too.

Best of luck!


----------



## CF_Lifer (15 Aug 2007)

They conduct BMQ Courses at CFB Borden? I was unaware!
Why would they bother to send me ALL the way to St-Jean (Not that I'm complaining), when it's a quick hop, skip and a jump to Borden?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (15 Aug 2007)

They sent a buddy of mine from Esquimalt to Meaford a few years back, just to sent him back to Esquimalt for trades trg


----------



## Josh1r (16 Aug 2007)

I am going BMQ in Borden for Sept 10th 8)


----------



## Josh1r (16 Aug 2007)

Yeah, when I heard that I was going to Borden, I was like hmmmm doesn't he mean St-Jean?? Anyways, I should be recieving all my info in the next 1-2 weeks soo i'll see what happens..


----------



## aesop081 (16 Aug 2007)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> They conduct BMQ Courses at CFB Borden? I was unaware!
> Why would they bother to send me ALL the way to St-Jean (Not that I'm complaining), when it's a quick hop, skip and a jump to Borden?



Because theres probably a spot open in St-jean.....that spot might have a grad date that coordinates even better with follow on courses for you trade.

Where you go is not based on where you are right now, stop second guessing everything and enjoy the ride



			
				Josh1r said:
			
		

> Yeah, when I heard that I was going to Borden, I was like hmmmm doesn't he mean St-Jean?? Anyways, I should be recieving all my info in the next 1-2 weeks soo i'll see what happens..



Read above. Chances are he realy did mean Borden....i mean, he would know better than you...


----------



## Lozio (16 Aug 2007)

I did my BMQ in Borden. I had alot of fun there and learned alot there also. Very good trainning facility.


----------



## Josh1r (16 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Because theres probably a spot open in St-jean.....that spot might have a grad date that coordinates even better with follow on courses for you trade.
> 
> Where you go is not based on where you are right now, stop second guessing everything and enjoy the ride
> 
> Read above. Chances are he realy did mean Borden....i mean, he would know better than you...



Wow CDN Aviator, you really are sharp, I didn't think he misinformed me I was just a little bit suprized because I live 15 minutes from St-Jean. Not putting to much thought into why they would do such a thing like sending me to Borden it didn't make sence at first. But after reading your post I can now see "the light" and there seems to be other reassons to send people places besides what's on the surface.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Aug 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> Wow CDN Aviator, you really are sharp, I didn't think he misinformed me I was just a little bit suprized because I live 15 minutes from St-Jean. Not putting to much thought into why they would do such a thing like sending me to Borden it didn't make sence at first. But after reading your post I can now see "the light" and there seems to be other reassons to send people places besides what's on the surface.



There are always thing that go on that are above your rank. Doesnt hurt to ask why but sometimes you just have to trust that the system knows what its doing.


----------



## great_white (16 Aug 2007)

Borden is going to be a treat for you guys!  Think, in a few weeks you will be in Building T-115 (the shacks) getting the low down on how your Civy lives are going to differ from that of a member of the Canadian Forces.  

Trust me when i say "Never Quit".

I was sent to CFB Borden for BMQ, I never finished the course.  

There are some great Instructors in Borden, in particular... One who tried to convince me to reverse my decision to VR.  Don't look back...follow your orders!  Especially ones given to you by your Platoon Senior.  Being a team, and working together will get you through this 13 week challenge.  I look foreward to seeing how you all do!
Best of luck!


----------



## laviolette (16 Aug 2007)

Pendant said:
			
		

> i just finished my bmq up in borden, your probably gonna have my instructors. if you have any questions feel free to ask



how was BMQ in borden?? just overall... how are the instructors?


----------



## laviolette (16 Aug 2007)

great_white said:
			
		

> Trust me when i say "Never Quit".
> I was sent to CFB Borden for BMQ, I never finished the course.



 just a question why did you VR?


----------



## great_white (16 Aug 2007)

laviolette said:
			
		

> just a question why did you VR?


My head was too big.  I was convinced that i could be a "model" recruit.  Got "dressed down" pretty harsh by a few instructors which is their JOB!  My skin was not thick enough to Soldier on at the time.  Thought i may loose my cool and end up the complete opposite of what i set out to accomplish.

DONT DO WHAT I DID.  

Be a good team player, help those in need of help.  .  Soon you will find yourself needing help, the more you give...the more you get ( ya with me?)
Some recruits that i disliked and chose not to associate with ended up being good friends after a few weeks. They could have helped me when i needed help.  By then i was already on PAT platoon, and ashamed that i pussed out like that!

All things said!  I received help from the Padre, who directed me to some people in Calgary...  
One of the most enlightening things i learned from Padre was that "woundedness and devastation in peoples hearts and lives saps much of their energy and resources."
Learn to FORGIVE, especially forgiveness upon yourself, and your actions.

hopefully that answers your question Laviolette
Again, best of luck to you all!


----------



## great_white (16 Aug 2007)

SoF said:
			
		

> Yep me and Pendant were both in Alpha in the summer, different platoons though, my platoon had easier and cooler instructors however ;D Tips; watchout for skunks while doing firepicket duty at night, I had fire picket the night before grad parade and  had to be extra careful where I walked. Also learn to eat alot and fast. You wont get much energy from sleep so it'll have to come from what you eat. Eat sh_t and you'll feel like sh_t.


Great Advice! especially about what you eat!


----------



## laviolette (16 Aug 2007)

great_white said:
			
		

> hopefully that answers your question



yeah sure did ... thanks!


----------



## justascubadiver (18 Aug 2007)

I just got my package in the mail. My BMQ Dates are Sept 10 - Dec 14 in Borden, ONT. . Leaving Calgary on Sept 8. I can't wait for the chance to serve my country!


----------



## justascubadiver (18 Aug 2007)

miss post


----------



## laviolette (19 Aug 2007)

justascubadiver said:
			
		

> I just got my package in the mail. My BMQ Dates are Sept 10 - Dec 14 in Borden, ONT. . Leaving Calgary on Sept 8. I can't wait for the chance to serve my country!


sweet  see ya there!  so what was in the package you got ?


----------



## justascubadiver (19 Aug 2007)

the "package" included:

Letter stating I will be enrolled into the Canadian forces on such and such and what my MOC and Element will be
My Security Clearance Form
12 pages of Joining Instructions for CFB Borden REG Force BMQ
A CD for Canadian Defence Community Banking
A Pamphlet for CDCBanking
A Brochure for CFPSA
A "Welcome to the Canadian Forces Family" Brochure
and A "Statement of Defence Ethics" Leaflet


----------



## ShediacNB (19 Aug 2007)

Yes sir. Sept 10th in Borden. I enlisted as an LCIS


----------



## justascubadiver (20 Aug 2007)

See you there ShediacNB!


----------



## Agent-0 (20 Aug 2007)

I have heard some pretty good things about CFB Borden.

Can't wait to start BMQ there.


----------



## CF_Lifer (20 Aug 2007)

Agent Zero said:
			
		

> I have heard some pretty good things about CFB Borden.
> 
> Can't wait to start BMQ there.



Really? Borden is a nice little base and all, but it's almost like doing BMQ at Connaught Ranges...


----------



## MS07 (20 Aug 2007)

Does anyone know if CFSAL runs RMS Clerk course year round?


----------



## Agent-0 (20 Aug 2007)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> Really? Borden is a nice little base and all, but it's almost like doing BMQ at Connaught Ranges...



Please explain


----------



## CF_Lifer (21 Aug 2007)

Well, often when I'm up at Connaught during the Summers, they are running RES BMQ courses (I think) up there. Could be another course, but the kids are all pretty new at it. 
Connaught Ranges is just that...Ranges. Admin buildings, Mess, 5 shacks, the ACNSTC, a few shooting huts, and the RCMP's buildings. Training grounds are pretty limited, although they do have an "Assault Course". 

Borden of course, has many more training areas, as well as space. But as far as I know, other than training trades, and MPs.....it's mostly for the RES, and Blackdown for the Cadets. Although, I think there's a Reg Air Wing there.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2007)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> Borden of course, has many more training areas, as well as space. But as far as I know, other than training trades, and MPs.....it's mostly for the RES, and Blackdown for the Cadets. Although, I think there's a Reg Air Wing there.



Borden is home for the following schools CFSAL, CFSEME, CFSATE, ACA and others......Hardly "mostly RES and cadets" dont you think ?

Something about one's lane.....


----------



## CF_Lifer (21 Aug 2007)

That was fast! Someone's up on the computer late too!
No, hardly RES and Cadets, but the CFSEME could definitely be "Training Trades", wouldn't it?
I'm not sure what schools the other acronyms stand for.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2007)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> That was fast! Someone's up on the computer late too!
> No, hardly RES and Cadets, but the CFSEME could definitely be "Training Trades", wouldn't it?
> I'm not sure what schools the other acronyms stand for.



CFSAL = Canadian Forces School of Administration and Logistics
CFSATE = Canadian Forces School of Aerospace Technology and Engineering
ACA = Air Command Academy


----------



## CF_Lifer (21 Aug 2007)

Thanks, I'll be sure to remember those in the future! Hopefully, I can provide a more accurate opinion based on that information. 
You edited in that bit about staying in my own lane awfully quick!


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2007)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll be sure to remember those in the future! Hopefully, I can provide a more accurate opinion based on that information.
> You edited in that bit about staying in my own lane awfully quick!



The site owner didnt hire me for my boyish good looks


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (21 Aug 2007)

Hey People! Big change of plans. Instead of leaving OCt 1st, I've taken an earlier opening! Leaving Sept 10th for St. Jean. See you all there! Feel free to msg me if you are leaving the same time.


----------



## Josh1r (21 Aug 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you all in Borden on September 10th! Enjoy your last 3 weeks as civies!


----------



## Agent-0 (21 Aug 2007)

Josh1r said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing you all in Borden on September 10th! Enjoy your last 3 weeks as civies!



Actually less than 2 weeks for me.


----------



## Josh1r (21 Aug 2007)

Agent Zero said:
			
		

> Actually less than 2 weeks for me.



Enjoy your next two weeks Agent Zero, Even though we wont be training together doesn't mean we wont be experiencing the same hardships.. Good luck and Enjoy your new career!


----------



## Rick Ruter (21 Aug 2007)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> Borden of course, has many more training areas, as well as space. But as far as I know, other than training trades, and MPs.....it's mostly for the RES, and Blackdown for the Cadets. Although, I think there's a Reg Air Wing there.



CFLRS Det, CFRG HQ and 400 Sqn which is roughly 60/40 Res/Reg.


----------



## pspforester (21 Aug 2007)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> Really? Borden is a nice little base and all, but it's almost like doing BMQ at Connaught Ranges...


Really?  Seems to me that Borden is the biggest, and main training base for the CF.  Also, the facilities for BMQ are second to none.  Ie: the field house, the main gym. the private recruit training room (brand new circuit/weights/spin bikes), and the 2 pools.  I'm not sure if it is almost like doing basic at Connaught. :


----------



## George Wallace (21 Aug 2007)

pspforester said:
			
		

> Really?  Seems to me that Borden is the biggest, and main training base for the CF.



Really?  You must not get out much or are a real new guy........


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Aug 2007)

pspforester said:
			
		

> Really?  Seems to me that Borden is the biggest, and main training base for the CF.




Could have sworn that that was Gagtown Gagetown seeings as most of the schools are located here at Combat Training Centre   Even the Enginner school now belongs to CTC thus completing the circle of having all schools under one command.


----------



## PMed (21 Aug 2007)

Seems to me that Borden is a large training base, considering the number of schools located here.  Tiny training area though, not even worth mentioning....  

Borden Training Establishments:

Canadian Forces School of Electrical and Mechanical Engineering (CFSEME)
Canadian Forces Health Services Academy (CFHSA) [also known as CFMSS (medical)/CFDSS (dental)]
Canadian Forces Chaplain School and Centre (CFChSC)
Canadian Forces Fire Academy (CFFA) 
Canadian Forces Nuclear, Biological and Chemical School (CFNBCS) 
Canadian Forces School of Administration and Logistics (CFSAL) 
Canadian Forces Training Development Centre (CFTDC) 
Canadian Forces Military Police Academy (CFMPA) 
Canadian Forces Language School (Detachment) Borden (CFLS (Det) Borden) 
The Canadian Forces School of Aerospace Technology and Engineering (CFSATE) - 16 Wing
The Air Command Academy(ACA) - 16 Wing

Other Units:

Canadian Forces Recruiting Group Headquarters (CFRG HQ) 
3rd Canadian Ranger Patrol Group (3rd CRPG) 
700 Communications Squadron (700 Comm Sqn) 
Naval Reserve Training Division Borden (NRTD Borden) 
Regional Cadet Support Unit Central (RCSU Central) 
400 Tactical Helicopter Squadron (400 THS) 
31 CF Health Svcs Centre


----------



## pspforester (22 Aug 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Really?  You must not get out much or are a real new guy........


I was talking schools (in terms of training).  If there is another base with more schools then I stand corrected.  My main point being it is not Connaught, especially for basic.  Thanks.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (22 Aug 2007)

anyone else swearing in aug 30 in sydney?


----------



## muahaha (22 Aug 2007)

No im swearing in on the 30 aug in Vancouver and going to bmq on the 10th of sep. just got my package yesterday. Any one else swearing in, in van?


----------



## Testify (22 Aug 2007)

Anyone swearing in August 29 in Kitchener?


----------



## chimo2u (22 Aug 2007)

2 more days then my life doesn't belong to me anymore LOL  Getting close now, swearing in on Fri. Aug 24... Edmonton.


----------



## Hereandnow (22 Aug 2007)

I'm swearing in on Friday.  I didn't want to start a new thread on a stupid question, but I was wondering about the dress code.  My papers are in French and it seems to say to wear a shirt with sweater (pantalon avec chemise et chandail).  So a dress shirt alone isn't enough?  I'm not very fashion incline.  So I'll have to buy the sweater... I'll choose wrong and end up looking like a total geek...


----------



## Testify (22 Aug 2007)

Hereandnow said:
			
		

> I'm swearing in on Friday.  I didn't want to start a new thread on a stupid question, but I was wondering about the dress code.  My papers are in French and it seems to say to wear a shirt with sweater (pantalon avec chemise et chandail).  So a dress shirt alone isn't enough?  I'm not very fashion incline.  So I'll have to buy the sweater... I'll choose wrong and end up looking like a total geek...



Mine said something like "business attire".
I've seen pictures of people in suits, dress pants, shirt and tie, casual pants and golf shirt, JEANS (which is a huge no no) 
Just dress to impress bro

I'm probably going in a suit.  At least a shirt and tie.


----------



## Rick Ruter (22 Aug 2007)

Hereandnow said:
			
		

> I'm swearing in on Friday.  I didn't want to start a new thread on a stupid question, but I was wondering about the dress code.  My papers are in French and it seems to say to wear a shirt with sweater (pantalon avec chemise et chandail).  So a dress shirt alone isn't enough?  I'm not very fashion incline.  So I'll have to buy the sweater... I'll choose wrong and end up looking like a total geek...


Dress clean, take the ear,nose,eye and lip rings off and get a hair cut. You are getting hired for a job. Use common sense and you'll be fine.


----------



## ShediacNB (22 Aug 2007)

Hi everyone! I finally got sworn in today! I guess I am now a member of the Canadian Forces. Whoever is heading to Borden in Sept...See you all there and good luck to all!


----------



## Juice Monkey (22 Aug 2007)

Hey, just found out about this site. I am flying out the first for the course starting on the 4th of September in Borden. Going for Infantry. Who else is flying out of Vancouver?


----------



## Agent-0 (23 Aug 2007)

Juice Monkey said:
			
		

> Hey, just found out about this site. I am flying out the first for the course starting on the 4th of September in Borden. Going for Infantry. Who else is flying out of Vancouver?



I'm going on the same BMQ. See you there, probably.


----------



## private_007 (23 Aug 2007)

i'm going to borden as well. Hey agent zero, does your service number hav the double-o by any chance? They gave me one with 007 for last 3 digits. Just curious since your nickname is agent zero.


----------



## Agent-0 (23 Aug 2007)

Unfortunately, my service number has no 0's. That would be pretty awesome if it did.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Aug 2007)

I just cleaned this up....keep it to those going on BMQ this spetember

It will help that search feature we tell you to use...

army.ca staff


----------



## Josh1r (25 Aug 2007)

lol thanks CDN Aviator!


----------



## Griffey (26 Aug 2007)

Juice Monkey said:
			
		

> Hey, just found out about this site. I am flying out the first for the course starting on the 4th of September in Borden. Going for Infantry. Who else is flying out of Vancouver?




I'm flying from Vancouver for the September 4th BMQ, too, and  I think it's a safe bet we've already met at the induction ceremony on the 16th.  I'm flying out on the 1st at 8:00am, so I'll see you on the flight if you're scheduled to leave at the same time.


----------



## Josh1r (26 Aug 2007)

13 days left untill I fly out! anyone starting BMQ on September 10th in Borden feel free to msg me and we can chat on msn, that way we can familiarise ourselfs with each other seeing as we are going to be spending the next 13 weeks together!!  :blotto:

well just wanted to make that clear!!
 ;D


have a good day all


----------



## Agent-0 (26 Aug 2007)

I have a question regarding certain gear being brough to BMQ. 

My kit list in the joining instructions says to bring 3 combination locks to BMQ. However, I read somewheres else that these locks all have to have the same combination and that this combination must be given to the course instructor?

Is this true?


----------



## muahaha (26 Aug 2007)

iv seen that in other posts as well but it is a lot easier to bring 3 locks with same combo less to remember. and that's funny i didn't see anywear on my list to bring locks thanks for reminding me.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (26 Aug 2007)

i didn't see that either! i suppose anything forgotten can be picked up at the canex sure enough.


----------



## Agent-0 (26 Aug 2007)

Yeah I guess that is true.

Right now I have 3 combination locks with 3 different combinations. I guess this will have to do me until an instructor hallers at me, if it happens.


----------



## Rick Ruter (27 Aug 2007)

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> i didn't see that either! i suppose anything forgotten can be picked up at the canex sure enough.



The more you can bring the better because that small CANEX gets pretty busy and stuff goes fast. You don't get much time for shopping on this course and believe me, any free time you get, you don't want to be shopping. Sleeping comes to mind...


----------



## freeze_time311 (27 Aug 2007)

Agent Zero said:
			
		

> Right now I have 3 combination locks with 3 different combinations. I guess this will have to do me until an instructor hallers at me, if it happens.



I can't speak from experience, but I would hate to find myself falling behind because I forgot or mixed up one of my three combonations. Like I say, I haven't gone to BMQ yet, so I'm out of my lane a bit here, but why make things harder. Not that remembering three different combo's is hard or anything, but under pressure and time, you might find yourself frustrated remembering which combo went with which lock.

Now excuse me, while I get back into my own lane.  ;D


----------



## laviolette (27 Aug 2007)

Agent Zero said:
			
		

> Yeah I guess that is true.
> 
> Right now I have 3 combination locks with 3 different combinations. I guess this will have to do me until an instructor hallers at me, if it happens.



hey im going to borden september 10th too and i did see the 3 locks on my list. does anyone know were you can get locks and you can change the combo so they all match... or buy locks in packs of 3 that have the same combo?

ive seen them in 2s but not 3s


----------



## muahaha (27 Aug 2007)

i think canadian tire


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Aug 2007)

Any CANEX carries them too.


----------



## Agent-0 (27 Aug 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Any CANEX carries them too.



I was at the CANEX in Edmonton the other day, and all they had were 1 in each pack (no 3 to a pack). They all had different combinations.

In terms of the 3 different locks with different combinations, I think I am going to label each one (i.e.: #1, #2, #3, with the one I use the most as #1 , and #3 being the one I use the least). Just in case, I am going to write down the combinations to each one and put it in a safe place just incase I need it later on. If this dosen't work then I plan on getting the ones that all have the same combination to save time and trouble. We'll see what happens though.


----------



## hammond (27 Aug 2007)

Continuing on the topic of locks... are the combination locks to be the spin combos, or can they be the digit combination locks. The majority of the digit combination locks are resettable allowing the owner to pick the combo, which would make getting 3 with the same combo very easy.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Aug 2007)

Can they be red ?

or does it have to be blue ?

I realy like the ones with pictures on the front, they're so kool......

 :


----------



## hammond (27 Aug 2007)

So if I understand correctly... something like this http://www.amazon.com/Master-Lock-Resettable-Combination-1520D/dp/B00004Y8DI will suffice? Thanks CDN Aviator!


----------



## justascubadiver (29 Aug 2007)

I bought three "Carabiner" Style Combination locks. They were only about $5.00 each and I was able to pick my own 3 digit combination.  They are small and yet secure. And all the same color. Canadian Tire was the place to go for me!

Cheers!

See everyone who is going to Borden for Sept 10th.


----------



## freeze_time311 (29 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Can they be red ?
> 
> or does it have to be blue ?
> 
> ...



 :rofl:  Thats hilarious.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (7 Sep 2007)

I have such horrible nerves. The closer it gets to leaving time the more sick I feel. I've also had to cold for the past week. I have everything sorted out. I'm just cleaning the house and going to be packing the night before. Anyone else freaked out? I know that people are going to write "calm down" etc, but I've got alot of anxiety about going. I've travelled and moved before but always with family, boyfriend, friends or child. This will be the first time that I have ever had to step out on my own. 

I keep trying to relax but with my luck my anxiety will turn into a big pimple or something on my face lol.  I realize that it is just a matter of settling in and getting used to a new way of life, and that I will make friends and all that.  Enough rambling.....I was just wondering if anyone else was  having the same feelings. This thread has kind of died off....


----------



## Snaketnk (8 Sep 2007)

You'll feel like that the first time you're shoved into an environment that's completely unfamiliar (including the people around you)

Just let it happen, and you'll adjust. You'll realize it ain't so bad.

You should have a lot more to worry about when you go through the Green Doors anyway, as far as I know.


----------



## Josh1r (8 Sep 2007)

Well I am off to Borden Ontario, in 5 hours I have to be up to leave my house by 5:30 in the morning, my plane leaves at 8 and I will be arriving in Borden at 12:30 in the afternoon. I have not felt much stress, or worry mainly just an overwhelming feeling, It's unreal, but I am sure when I step threw those doors things will feel real quickly lol.

Anyways, what I am trying to say is !! Thanks to everyone one last time, thanks for the help and advice I truly appriciate this forum it made my joining process much more easy! Good luck to everyone take care, and be carefull!

Thanks
Sincerely

Pte.James


----------

